# Tax Free Income - What the IRS Doesn't Want You to Know



## mish (Jun 20, 2005)

The IRS does not want you to know - that when
you find couch money... it is totally tax free income!






Visit your friends, neighbors, and relatives now! 








Money is good. Despite what you learned in school, you can spend it on many, many things.



Find hundreds of tax free dollars today! 


​


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL
I'm going , I'm going


----------



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

Texas, all I came up with, was a dust bunny. Guess, I'll file a "short" form next year.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2005)

wow!!!! i'm going to mish's. she has hundreds and fifties in her couch!!!!!!!!!

all i ever have is cat hair and gorp...


----------



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

Come on over, BT. (Preferably with big bills.)

I'll have to throw more dinner parties with a few bottles of two buck chuck.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 24, 2005)

just dog hair


----------

